# EPIRB's



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

The better looking one of the family decreed that if we went wandering we should fit an epirb on our boat.To gain brownie points I fitted one.
Just had the first renewal of battery so should be ok for another 5yrs.
Recieved from a well known yachting organisation in last couple of days, to beware of nonstandard batteries being fitted which might/could affect performance in an emergency.
Have sent an email to them asking how it can verified correct battery fitted.
Anbody heard of this problem?
Davie


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

More importantly is it programmed in such a way as it can be quickly traced back to you?

Most makers have an agent who will be pleased to help and also to run the standard IMO test (if you used the approved agent to do the batter exchange then you are probably safe wrt battery and function but they may not have checked the registration). 

Equally 'phone the delightful ladies at the EPIRB registry 01326 211569 or EMAIL [email protected] (hopefully these have escaped cutting!!)


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Varley said:


> More importantly is it programmed in such a way as it can be quickly traced back to you?
> 
> Most makers have an agent who will be pleased to help and also to run the standard IMO test (if you used the approved agent to do the batter exchange then you are probably safe wrt battery and function but they may not have checked the registration).
> 
> Equally 'phone the delightful ladies at the EPIRB registry 01326 211569 or EMAIL [email protected] (hopefully these have escaped cutting!!)


I take your points.Yes indeed it is both registered/programmed to the boat/us and is tagged to show these details. I also spoke to Falmouth prior to the removal from the boat asking how best to dispatch the unit to prevent accidental operation and making them aware of the unit travelling to the service centre.I believe they put this info on there records as I am requested to inform them when the unit is back on the boat.
Davie


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Davie M said:


> I take your points.Yes indeed it is both registered/programmed to the boat/us and is tagged to show these details. I also spoke to Falmouth prior to the removal from the boat asking how best to dispatch the unit to prevent accidental operation and making them aware of the unit travelling to the service centre.I believe they put this info on there records as I am requested to inform them when the unit is back on the boat.
> Davie


You are model civilian user. Many professionals would have winged it and in so doing erred!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Reminds me of a story in the North Sea many years ago a crew member stole a EPIRB and took it home i believe to Manchester,having no use for it he threw it on top of his wardrobe activating it. A russian satellite picked traced signal a Coastguard helicopter was dispatched.Needless to say alot of money was wasted on the search the guy in question was arrested and spent time in jail.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Varley said:


> You are model civilian user. Many professionals would have winged it and in so doing erred!


Thank you for your kind words, but my main reason for posting was this info about incorrect batteries being fitted and the possible outcome if beacon was activated.
Davie


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think you need to worry about non-standard batteries. The EPIRB makers all say that to cover their a*se and make sure they sell their expensive replacements, but equivalents from other battery makers are often available. If you sent it back to the dealer, I expect it has the recommended battery. For a ship covered by SOLAS regs, the maker's battery should be installed as it's covered by the Type Approval Certificate, but this doesn't apply to a private yacht.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

richardwakeley said:


> I don't think you need to worry about non-standard batteries. The EPIRB makers all say that to cover their a*se and make sure they sell their expensive replacements, but equivalents from other battery makers are often available. If you sent it back to the dealer, I expect it has the recommended battery. For a ship covered by SOLAS regs, the maker's battery should be installed as it's covered by the Type Approval Certificate, but this doesn't apply to a private yacht.


Can't agree with your post particularly the first sentence.
Having spent money to purchase the epirb I want to know it will
work when needed. As far as SOLAS is concerned to me it makes
no difference whether it is a supertanker or a private yacht.
Incidently the unit came back from the manufacturer with a service sheet,maintance record and a beacon test report. 
Davie


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Davie M said:


> Can't agree with your post particularly the first sentence.
> Having spent money to purchase the epirb I want to know it will
> work when needed. As far as SOLAS is concerned to me it makes
> no difference whether it is a supertanker or a private yacht.
> ...


I imagine the beacon test report is the same as that required by SOLAS and not a super special report for yachts only. The beacon itself will be constructed to comply with COSPAS/SARSAT specifications regardless of intended market. 

It was not so much the batteries that became subject to accusations of 'forgery' but the changing of them. With some small justification, but more self interest, CIRM (the makers' lobby group) persuaded IMO to mandate that battery renewal was to made according to the makers' recommendations so that their agency organisations would be guaranteed more business.

If you have used the maker's service agent you are assured the same treatment as the professional user.

The small justification of this part of the regulations was on the back of a history of false alarms which is why I hesitate to encourage a leisure user to look in the instruction book under testing.

Earlier lithium cell technology (no idea if this still occurs) could result in 'passivation' if unused. Usually this would clear itself after being loaded for a minute or so but initially could look like battery failure.

A supertanker may still have a crew of as many as 15 with light dues and such tax takes, used to maintain the safety infrastructure. Not many yachts, I guess, with as many SOB to concern rescuers or contributing as much to the infrastructure despite enjoying its benefits.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Varley,Thanks again for your input. 
Davie


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I sieze any opportunity to pontificate!


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Varley said:


> I sieze any opportunity to pontificate!


Much appreciated
Davie


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Davie,
as in the past being involved in EPIRB manufacture, I can advise you probably will not have any problems with replacement batteries. In probably all EPIRB's ,only the size/shape of the specified battery would fit inside the unit, each battery is made up of a number of cells in a particular configuration. And as Varley says, as you've had the beacon serviced at a recognised agent then it will be the pukka battery fitted. Mind you at the start of the EPIRB saga we bought a unit from one of the competitors to check it out - as all manufacturers did, to find the battery fuse linked out by a piece of wire. My lips are sealed as to who the manufacturer was.
Bill


----------

